# getting rid of seed ticks



## Swamp Devil

Ok, I gotta question? I don't like to use a lot of bug spray with deet. If that stuff melts plastic, it can't be good for you. I've been using Swamp Gator this year with mixed results. Two of my best friends died of cancer. They literally lived in the swamps of central Florida. They stayed barefoot and covered in deet bug spray constantly. I often wondered if that could have been a factor. That, or, eating the hogs they shot at the dump. Yuk. But, That's another story. What I'm wondering is, once you get infested with seed ticks, what's the best way to get them off? I got 'em so bad a couple years ago I considered going to the drugstore and buying crab medicine.  My wife used packing tape last nite. That's what it must feel like getting waxed.   Any other ideas? And yes, I spray deet bug spray on my pants and tuck in my boots. And No. I can"t afford a Themacell. So much for scent control. It don't matter in this heat anyway. That's yet another thread. You better be hunt'n the wind or...BUSTED! 
Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## BME013

Take a hot hot bath and bath with flea and tick shampoo for dogs. Works well for me.  You can also add some bleach to the water and soak in that. 
Some people also use clear finger nail polish over the bites.

Also drink with water organic apple cider vinegar the day before you go in the woods. Mix like an oz with a big glass of water. It helps keep them off.

If your in really nasty stuff tuck your pants in your boots and tape them up. Spray clothes w sportsmans off. Also tuck your shirt in and tape around your waist line.


----------



## Swamp Devil

My wife trys to get me to drink ACV all the time. She says it's a cure all for almost everything. I'd rather eat a big fat juciy dill pickle. But I'm gonna start drinking the hard stuff. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Johnny Reb

BME013 said:


> Take a hot hot bath... You can also add some bleach to the water and soak in that...



^^^This!^^^

I have always just added a little bleach to a hot bath and they are gone instantly.


----------



## Schafnet

Permethrin sprayed on pants, shirt, and socks works great, just follow the directions on the bottle. Do not spray it on your skin. $10 at Walmart.


----------



## GA DAWG

You get eat up with them. Ain't no method that will get em all off!! They gonna itch. I take me some bleach and soak a washrag in it and wipe down with it when I get back.


----------



## BME013

Swamp Devil said:


> My wife trys to get me to drink ACV all the time. She says it's a cure all for almost everything. I'd rather eat a big fat juciy dill pickle. But I'm gonna start drinking the hard stuff. Thanks for the suggestions!



Make sure it's organic.  The other is pasteurized which kills off the good stuff. You don't need much and mix it with water. Helps with skin, cholesterol and all kinds of stuff. I even think there are books on it.  Or just google it
You can buy at Kroger


----------



## kcausey

Happy Jack dog shampoo


----------



## kcausey

Also treat your clothing with duranon. It works!


----------



## BowanaLee

(permethrin) Its used to get rid of lice, scabies and tics on people and fleas on dogs. Its the main ingredient in dog shampoo. Get a bottle for lice at the drug store or use dog shampoo. You don't have to leave it on very long. They die fast. Deet works about as well. I spray it on and rub in, then shower it off.


----------



## Nicodemus

I don`t know how to get rid of em, since it`s been over 30 years since I had any on me. Vinegar works that good for me.


----------



## XIronheadX

How much vinegar do you take Nic. I've been on about 6 teaspoons a day for about three weeks. Last weekend they still tore me up.


----------



## Nicodemus

XIronheadX said:


> How much vinegar do you take Nic. I've been on about 6 teaspoons a day for about three weeks. Last weekend they still tore me up.





You might be one of those rare folks that it doesn`t work on. I take a good swaller or two the night before I go in the woods.


----------



## XIronheadX

Well I take that good stuff with the organic mess floating around in it from Braggs. If it doesn't cure the bugs I guess maybe it will give me all the health benefits.


----------



## Swamp Devil

Great suggestions. Thanks everyone! This was a banner year for ticks. We spent a fortune keeping 'em off the dogs this summer. Wonder if Frontline works on humans? lol


----------



## Skyjacker

Schafnet said:


> Permethrin sprayed on pants, shirt, and socks works great, just follow the directions on the bottle. Do not spray it on your skin. $10 at Walmart.



The only thing that really works.  I got into the seed ticks bad last season.  Not fun.  The bath in clorox didn't necessarily help.


----------



## Blisterapine

Absolute way to get them ALL off, soak a bath cloth in Kerosene, get in the shower, wipe down your entire body with the rag. Then shower the kero off. Done , 100% . Been doing it all my life.


----------



## rmucken1

Seed ticks have been tearing me up something fearce this year.  Gotta try the vinegar.


----------



## crueldeer

I use duct tape and that works. Didn't hurt for me


----------



## Silver Mallard

Kerosene???!!!!


----------

